# Онемели стопы



## Юляша27 (13 Авг 2018)

Здравствуйте около 3 лет назад онемел большой палец на левой ноге, спина не беспокоила. 
С полгода назад онемела пятка, пару недель назад мизинец на правой ноге, и мизинец на правой руке. МРТ ничего не показало отчего может быть онемение. МРТ делала поясн крестцовый отдел + грудной + режим милео
Хожу к мануальщику
Боюсь что не вылечу


----------



## La murr (13 Авг 2018)

@Юляша27, Юля, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями
Покажите имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (14 Авг 2018)

Результат лечения будет зависеть от профессионализма "мануальщика".


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Авг 2018)

Все, что онемело три года назад и не прошло, если онемело, то навсегда.
Онемение только мизинца на ноге и на руке не может быть из-за позвоночника, это ущемление одной веточки нерва, а значит это туннельный синдром на руке в канале Гийома, на ноге может Тарзальный канал, может и невралгия Мортона, если разобраться, что немеет.


----------



## Юляша27 (15 Авг 2018)

Всем добрый вечер.
Добавлю МРТ
Была на трех сеансах мануальной терапии. Чувствую жжение в шее и правой стороны затылка, ещё вот ухо онемело. Никто ничего не видит.
@Доктор Ступин, уже не знаю что ещё делать , какие ещё сдать анализы


----------



## Юляша27 (21 Окт 2018)

Здравствуйте, писала о своей проблеме. Делала мрт поясничного отдела и грудного. 
Немеют стопы. Началось с пальца, пятка, посредине стопы. Врачи назначали только таблетки нейродимин, детралекс, нейро норм.
Прошу помочь, как это лечить. Какие обследование..


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Окт 2018)

Ортопед.
Плантарный фациит. Невралгия Мортона.
Это как наиболее частый вариант в 27 лет.


----------

